# Simple HTTP Framework (basierend auf expressjs)



## Johannes Schlüter (2. Mai 2018)

Hat jemand Vorschläge Meinung zu diesem repo: https://github.com/Simonwep/java-express?
Was man verbessern könnte oder noch hinzufügen könnte?

Es ist nicht mein repo, ich frage nur im namen von dem Ersteller da ich mit diesem daran gearbeitet habe


----------



## CodeGirl (2. Mai 2018)

Also auf den ersten Blick sieht es ganz sauber aus... Hat er denn konkrete Fragen? So ins Blaue hinein ist es doch etwas viel zum genauen Durchschauen...


----------

